# late season fawns



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Was on my way home from running a few errands this morning around noon and saw a fawn with spots no bigger than a med size german sheperd standing along the road looking bewildered! a 1st for me this late in the year.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw some fawns the other day that still had spots too. They sure would be mighty tender eatin'


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think in most areas it is not unusual to see them still in the field with spots after bow season begins. The spotted ones are probably from the January breeders. I saw one dead along the road just a few days ago with spots.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Many fawns still have spots. They don't loose them until the shed their summer coat, and some still haven't completed the process. Within the next week or so most will have their winter coat.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Many fawns still have spots. They don't loose them until the shed their summer coat, and some still haven't completed the process. Within the next week or so most will have their winter coat.


I didn't realize that it was a matter of shedding their summer coat. I know that I see them on occasion in the bow season. I guess that would suggest that the late fawns are also late growing the winter coat as well.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I guess that would suggest that the late fawns are also late growing the winter coat as well


 That's probably true. It seems deer are on all sorts of schedules. Some shed in early August, and some still haven't started.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I took this pic at West Branch on 9/11. There was a nice buck there the next day, but he would not stand still!!
John


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw one with spots last year during the fourth weekend of bowseason. Could have shot it, but I didn't have the heart. Don't get to see that too often that late into bow season. Actually, that was the first time I ever saw one during deer season with spots.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Are the late fawns a product of a poor buck to doe ratio?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Are the late fawns a product of a poor buck to doe ratio


Sometimes, sometimes not. There's a variety of reasons a doe may not be bred until Dec or Jan. Most fawns of the year don't breed until Dec.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

chase845 said:


> Are the late fawns a product of a poor buck to doe ratio?


Although it is not a definite cause it is probably the primary factor. I think always seems to be at least a few that don't get bred until the third cycle (January) but in recent years there seems to be more and that is most likely due to the ratio, just not enough bucks to get the job done.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have seen a lot them this year. I actually seen two this morning on my way home from work


----------

